# Game 67: Heat (45-21) @ Wolves (27-39)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*March 21st | 7:00 PM | KSTC*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*3 | Marcus Banks*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Heat Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*55 | Jason Williams*</td> <td align=center>*3 | Dwyane Wade*</td> <td align=center>*42 | James Posey*</td> <td align=center>*40 | Udonis Haslem*</td> <td align=center>*32 | Shaquille O'Neal*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Heat Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 96 | Heat 108*

*Bet on the game with vBookie*​


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hm, should I be too optimistic? Then so, I'd say a win 

In order to win the game, they must play entire 48 minutes of basketball.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> Heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


Thanks, I wish the best of luck to both of us. :cheers:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Shaq's out with a hurt paw, so we got a chance...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG's off to a slow start, well kind of... All the Wolves starters has already scored points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

LEt's see what McCants can do.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Miami leads Wolves 30-22. Rashad was issued a type 1 flagrant foul.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wolves crawling back into the game 33-31


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Davis with 5 assists already.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

15-3 run at the start of the 2nd quarter!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We need to take advantages over Doleac and Posey's foul troubles.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

57-50, down at the half!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The Heat made only 3 jump shots in the first half, yet were leading by 7. That's pretty sad.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We are down 5 points and KG is hauling down a couple rebounds.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

A huge run by the Wolves, we are only behind Miami by one.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Trenton!!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dammit, but 10-4 run in 3rd.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Trenton!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

67-67. KG is a rebound shy from getting double-double.

Take that, Charles Barkley.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

4 out of 5 starters have double digits points, except for Trenton.

C'mon Trenton!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wolves have completely dominated the 3rd quarter. 82-70, thanks to the buzzer beater by KG. Just wow.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sprained ankle, probably won't be back in tonight. I must've jinxed him with the avatar.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lead Heat by 17 points. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

wow zo is crazy 
i love that guy

only up by 5 now


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now only 2.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It amazes me how stupid these players are. I know exactly what the Heat are going to do before they do it, I'm telling the TV that Wade's gonna pull up for a 3, yet the players don't know that. I just don't get how they can be so dumb. It shouldn't be this predictable.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good win for you guys.

I still cant believe The Heat had a chance to tie the game. lol


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

socco said:


> It amazes me how stupid these players are. I know exactly what the Heat are going to do before they do it, I'm telling the TV that Wade's gonna pull up for a 3, yet the players don't know that. I just don't get how they can be so dumb. It shouldn't be this predictable.


2 straight threes lol oh well Minnesota won Good GAME!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

gio30584 said:


> I still cant believe The Heat had a chance to tie the game. lol


When you're playing against the Wolves, anything is possible. I just can't believe he didn't make it.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Did Hassell hurt his ankle, and who stepped in and took the minutes?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i think marko got a lotta the minutes.. 
and then carter came off the bench and played a lil too

i think we got lucky tonight.. wade almost made that lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i think we got lucky tonight.. wade almost made that lol


He should have MADE that shot.

Then, we got 50/50 chance of winning this game, but we did thanks to 3rd quarter performance.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Great win! We've beat 2 top quality teams in a row in Miami and SAC. Miami had won 15/16 and Sacramento I'm not sure but we're on fire as well. Great win!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This run is coming a a couple of weeks too late for the wolves.
its great to see them beating quality teams, it shows they do have the talent to do it, its just the mindset.
keep this up and head into the offseason with some confidence knowing that we can beat the top teams.


----------

